# Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...



## christian254 (28. Februar 2011)

*Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Moin,
ich habe ein Acer Laptop Aspire 5530G
Diesen schließe ich von Zeit zu Zeit am TV an und sonst war es immer so das ich den TON über HDMi übertragen konnte manchmal klappte es nicht, dann habe ich einfach neu gestartet und der Lappi hat erkannt das der TV angeschlossen ist und das Tonsignal darüber übertragen.
Aber das geht jetzt garnicht mehr egal was ich mache, unter einstellungen scheint alles richtig zu sein, Treiber sind Aktuell und es werden keine Fehler angezeigt.
Habe Win7 drauf.
Mein TV: Sony Bravia Full HD LCD TV genaue bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht genau^^
Wodran kann das liegen?
Das ganze stört mich doch etwas!

Mfg Christian


----------



## Lee (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Während über HDMI an Fernseher angeschlossen:
In der Taskleiste rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol-->Wiedergabegeräte-->HDMI Audio Device als Standardgerät festlegen.


----------



## christian254 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Geht nicht weil dort das feld Grau hinterlegt ist und es steht nicht angeschlossen!


----------



## TAZ (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Bringt er die Meldung "Nicht angeschlossen" während das HDMI-Kabel nicht angeschlossen ist oder die ganze Zeit?


----------



## christian254 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Das steht da die ganze zeit aber Bild überträgt er ohne Probleme!
Aber unter einstellungen steht Gerät betriebsbereit und Treiber sind auf dem neuesten stand!


----------



## christian254 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Keiner eine Idee??


----------



## Caspar (1. März 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Hast du vielleicht ein zweites HDMI Kabel oder kannst du einen anderen Laptop anschließen? 

Wenn das nicht geht, kannst du auch mal alles auf einen anderen TV umstöpseln. 

Ist nur so eine Idee... Ausschlussverfahren. ^^


----------



## redBull87 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Hast du dir mal den Stecker vom HDMI Kabel genau angeschaut? Ich hatte das auch mal und bei genauerer Betrachtung habe ich festgestellt das ein Pin verbogen war. Die sind echt nicht stabil bei HDMI Kabel, vorallem wenn du immer ein- und aussteckst kann sowas evtl passieren.


----------



## christian254 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Ton über HDMI geht nicht mehr...*

Nen anderen Laptop habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung und einen anderen TV habe ich auch nicht zum probieren welcher einen HDMI Anschluss hat.
Das Kabel sieht optisch noch heile aus, nichts verbogen oder so.
Aber ein anderes kabel wollte ich mir eh mal kaufen da mir da sjetzige etwas kurz ist. Aber ich glaube das ist eher ein Software fehler weil das war ja von Anfang an so das es mal ging und mal nicht und das konnte immer nur mit neustart behoben werden, manchmal musste ich den Laptop 3 mal neu starten bis es ging!


----------

